# Is "Cat Sip" safe to give to adult cats as a treat



## Brynn (Jun 25, 2005)

When my mom was kitty-sitting my crew for a week, she was giving them treats in the form of small amounts of "Cat Sip" (a specially treated real milk product for cats).

They now beg for it. It was kept in the fridge and everytime I take something out of the fridge, I have 3 sets of hopeful eyes fixed on my every move. I have always heard that diary in any form is a no-no for cats, but since this is a lactose-free dairy product does that make it safe? There have been no changes in their litterbox habits/texture or behavior (except for begging :roll: ) as a result and they love it (I have been giving each about a tablespoon each morning). If it isn't safe, I want to break this habit now.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## The Cat Whisperer (Jul 23, 2005)

It is a safe "milk" made specifically for cats so it is ok in small amounts.
I was all excited to buy it for mine but they all hated it. 
Strange cats... :roll:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Since it's lactose-free, I don't see any problem with it. 8)


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

I give mine the whiskas cat milk every so often - its fine as a treat.

Although I did read somewhere that while you should keep it in the fridge, you should let it warm up close to room temp before giving it to your cats. But since when do cats allow a bowl of milk sit there to warm up before trying to get it??


----------

